# 3 y.o. complaining of mouth pain. Any ideas? (x-posted in Life With a Babe)



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

My daughter is almost 3.5 years old and started complaining of mouth pain when we all had a bad cold/flu. It recurred a few times. She pointed to her tongue and I thought it was her throat. However, she kept bringing it up on and off after the cold was gone. We went to the dentist and she has three tiny cavities that we plan to fill, one the first time and two the next time but he says they shouldn't be causing her pain. Only other thing I can think of is that she had a tongue tie clipped at 6 weeks...so maybe that's it? Doubtful, but I have a call in to the pediatric surgeon who clipped it. She doesn't act in pain, but this morning brought it up herself. Maybe it's a bad taste? But she is usually pretty accurate in reporting things and is very verbal. We have a pediatrician appointment Monday to see what he says as well. I have looked in her mouth and throat many times and all looks good in there, besides the tiny cavities.

Some people at the Life With A Babe forum suggested it might be a sinus infection. I'll mention it to the ped and our homeopath, but I wondered how we would know if it was that. I googled it but didn't get anything that helped me a lot. And if it is a sinus infection, what would we do? I suppose the ped would prescribe antibiotics but I'm not keen on giving them, so any other suggestions would be helpful.

She is still nursing, but does not want EBM in her nose...I've suggested it a few times and always been turned down!

Thanks for any ideas!!!!


----------



## Truvie (May 4, 2004)

My son complained occasionally of mouth pain at around the same age. He'd point to the roof of his mouth. He had two small cavities that the dentist said couldn't be causing the pain, but after we had them fixed (and they *were* tiny -- they just drilled out a little without painkillers and didn't use any filler), he never complained of the pain again.

So, in my experience, it could be the cavities. Hope you can figure it out without too much trouble!


----------



## motocita (Oct 31, 2004)

it certainly sounds like it could be tooth pain, but i'll throw this in just in case. my almost-3 year old complained that her throat hurt for the longest time...months. it happened only occasionally and i finally realized that it was heartburn, from bananas.

she also gets tongue pain from eating kiwis and pineapples.


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

Wow, thanks for the information!!!


----------



## tbone (Dec 17, 2006)

Not sure if this is it, but my 3 yr old was complaining of tongue pain a couple of weeks ago and it turned out that he had coxsackie virus.( Hand, Foot, Mouth Disease).

His ped said it's very common in the summer months.

He couldn't eat much for a few days, but it resolved in about a week.


----------



## angelcat (Feb 23, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Nan'sMom* 
My daughter is almost 3.5 years old and started complaining of mouth pain when we all had a bad cold/flu. It recurred a few times. She pointed to her tongue and I thought it was her throat. However, she kept bringing it up on and off after the cold was gone. We went to the dentist and she has three tiny cavities that we plan to fill, one the first time and two the next time but he says they shouldn't be causing her pain. Only other thing I can think of is that she had a tongue tie clipped at 6 weeks...so maybe that's it? Doubtful, but I have a call in to the pediatric surgeon who clipped it. She doesn't act in pain, but this morning brought it up herself. Maybe it's a bad taste? But she is usually pretty accurate in reporting things and is very verbal. We have a pediatrician appointment Monday to see what he says as well. I have looked in her mouth and throat many times and all looks good in there, besides the tiny cavities.

Some people at the Life With A Babe forum suggested it might be a sinus infection. I'll mention it to the ped and our homeopath, but I wondered how we would know if it was that. I googled it but didn't get anything that helped me a lot. And if it is a sinus infection, what would we do? I suppose the ped would prescribe antibiotics but I'm not keen on giving them, so any other suggestions would be helpful.

She is still nursing, but does not want EBM in her nose...I've suggested it a few times and always been turned down!

Thanks for any ideas!!!!

I"m having the same problem with my 2 yr old. It started with a cold/flu bug too.


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tbone* 
Not sure if this is it, but my 3 yr old was complaining of tongue pain a couple of weeks ago and it turned out that he had coxsackie virus.( Hand, Foot, Mouth Disease).

His ped said it's very common in the summer months.

He couldn't eat much for a few days, but it resolved in about a week.

Hmmmm...a good thought but she has no sores or anything visible in her mouth. This has gone on intermittently for weeks. Thanks for responding and glad your little guy is feeling better!

angelcat--we have a ped appt Monday, although I am beginning to suspect it is a dental issue causing it. I'll keep posting as we find out more in case it helps you and please let us know how your little one does as well!


----------



## Nan'sMom (May 23, 2005)

Update--she still complains of pain sometimes and points at the top of her tongue, roughly above where the frenulum is. Ped saw nothing except a very slightly pink throat and suggested we wait until after the fillings and then possibly see an ENT. Dd is trying to drink extra in case it's a dehydration thing.


----------

